

Murdoch’s New iPaper: One Last Tragic Roll Of The Digital Dice - edw519
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/15/crazy-like-a-fox/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
junklight
The world sure needs more "analysis free" "light" news items provided largely
by the PR industry.

I wonder how those other organisations, like the Economist and the Wall street
journal, manage to charge money. Oh yes that's it - they add _value_ with
insight and research and stuff you can't get elsewhere.

I guess Murdoch has been reading his own papers and thinks that young people
are just all idiots (see endless stories on how the internet/television/mobile
phones/video games make you dumber)

